# Canon printer language problem



## rpmbuster (Feb 25, 2010)

How do I change the default language in a coanon MP250 multy funtion printer. It is set in Spanish and I need English
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you installed the software did you choose english for the language


----------



## rpmbuster (Feb 25, 2010)

It did not give me a option. It started in spanish and finished in spanish


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

download the english version from the canon site


----------

